# Artificial harmonics strings



## FrenchTubist (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi Guys,

I'm trying to write artificial harmonics for strings inside of staffpad but I can´t find this function or how to get it. Can anybody give me a tipp or some informations to solve this problem?

I naturally found the natural harmonics with the circle but I´m also asking which interval is sounding: one or two octaves above the written note?

Note for the reader: I´m a beginner with SP! 

Thanks for any comments and help! 

Peter


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 19, 2021)

Just write the pitch where you want it and place a natural harmonic symbol. It is your only option. StaffPad does not (yet) recognize artificial harmonic notation.


----------



## FrenchTubist (Mar 20, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> Just write the pitch where you want it and place a natural harmonic symbol. It is your only option. StaffPad does not (yet) recognize artificial harmonic notation.


Thanks for your comment. I will do this. Just an additional question:
Does it sound at the same octave of the written pitch? I mean that just the sound of the playback is affected and note the height of the pitch, correct?


----------



## FrenchTubist (Mar 20, 2021)

ps: please Staffpad developer add this feature in the upcoming upgrade!


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 20, 2021)

FrenchTubist said:


> Thanks for your comment. I will do this. Just an additional question:
> Does it sound at the same octave of the written pitch? I mean that just the sound of the playback is affected and note the height of the pitch, correct?


I am not in front of StaffPad currently, but as I recall, yes. You can test it easily enough. Just try it.


----------

